# Aint too much goin on....



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 26, 2009)

I've noticed there aint too much goin on here in the Bowfishing section. Guess everyones in the woods huh?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 26, 2009)

I got a friend of mine who recently got addicted to bowfishing. He is so addicted he's done had a big deck built on the front of his boat back to the console, added a 36" fan. I told him the other day he needed to take up bowhunting so he could stay in practice and he said"there's not enough deer in GA to keep practiced up" they went to Guntersville last weekend I believe. Come spring I am going to see if I can get hooked on this as well.


----------



## Michael (Oct 26, 2009)

Several of the young Whipper Snappers out of Augusta have been wearing out the big cats and carp on Clarks Hill lately. My kicker motor blew a lower unit again chasing gators. Hopefully it will be up and running soon as this time of year, while cold, there are still plenty of fish out.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 26, 2009)

Michael said:


> Several of the young Whipper Snappers out of Augusta have been wearing out the big cats and carp on Clarks Hill lately. My kicker motor blew a lower unit again chasing gators. Hopefully it will be up and running soon as this time of year, while cold, there are still plenty of fish out.



I've been thinkin bout going myself, but it seems like everytime I think it might be good we get more rain and muddy up all the lakes near me.................still wait'n though


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 26, 2009)

right now i could not tell the difference between shooting the lake and a dirt road !!!  when it clears a bit i am gonna try though !!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 27, 2009)

See....like i said Ive been thinking about it.....and look today its raining!!!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 27, 2009)

clarks hill is plenty clear enough to shoot... killed a 45 lber saturday and lost one bigger


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 27, 2009)

For me I'd have to make that a weekend trip.........its a good ride from Perry.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 27, 2009)

I shot a doe this year with my longbow while it still had the AMS retriever reel attached to it!  I took the fish arrow off and wrapped/taped the reel in camo so it wouldn't rattle around.  Shot a 90 lb doe at about 15 yards, and two hours later I was bowfishing for carp.  Love the diversity!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 27, 2009)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I shot a doe this year with my longbow while it still had the AMS retriever reel attached to it!  I took the fish arrow off and wrapped/taped the reel in camo so it wouldn't rattle around.  Shot a 90 lb doe at about 15 yards, and two hours later I was bowfishing for carp.  Love the diversity!



 thats pretty good.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 27, 2009)

we can make a weekend trip out of it if you want


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, it might be worth tryin,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2009)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I shot a doe this year with my longbow while it still had the AMS retriever reel attached to it!  I took the fish arrow off and wrapped/taped the reel in camo so it wouldn't rattle around.  Shot a 90 lb doe at about 15 yards, and two hours later I was bowfishing for carp.  Love the diversity!



Next, try leaving the string and the fish arrow on there. Should be interesting. Might wanna hang on though so you don't get jerked out of the treestand.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha, that could be a new sport, shoot the animal with the line still attached and let it drag you all through the forest.  I love it when I tell people I went huntin' and they ask me if I CAUGHT anything!  Heck yeah I caught something, I caught a critter creepin' up on me and so I shot it.  Haven't had luck with the bowfishing right now, guess I'm gonna wait til spring.  Its gotta be the most addictive sport and requires some of the greatest skill.  AIM LOW BROTHERS (and sisters).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2009)

KH, my boss always asks me if I "caught" any deer. I either tell her that I can't run that fast or that I couldn't figure out what they were biting.


----------



## Michael (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's a video one of those Whipper Snappers just put out from Clarks Hill.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_PA6CcXx-XI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_PA6CcXx-XI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 30, 2009)

Dang they put some fish in the boat!!!! Interesting rig they got too. Looks like they can take the whole family out on that big ol' thang!   Cool video.


----------



## Michael (Oct 30, 2009)

The real shock is Jeramy MADE that boat... from scratch! It's a hoot, has a 25 horse kicker, can be driven from the deck or the back... it's definately a killing machine.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Nov 2, 2009)

Be been pounding a few but dont post too much......
We went up to TN a few weeks ago with some buddys and laid the smack down on some........Dirty Style!

just a few teaser pics LOL


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 2, 2009)

river cat when you gonna come down to the hill and lets do some poundin?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice boat load of fish RIVER CAT. Looks like ya'll got some pretty good size carp too.


----------

